
Maybe We Haven’t Seen Any Aliens Because They’re All Dead - dnetesn
http://cosmos.nautil.us/short/86/maybe-we-havent-seen-any-aliens-because-theyre-all-dead
======
davelnewton
> Extinction is the cosmic default for most life.

It's the cosmic default for _all_ life.

